# Fuji or Ridley?



## dpar (May 23, 2004)

So I can buy a Ridley CR1 or a Fuji Gran Fondo or Altamira all at the $1800-$2200 range from performance. Also 10% off for military and then 10% back in store credit so the prices are amazing for the generally ultegra groupset.

Currently I ride a 2004 Specialized Allez with Aerobars (thanks to the Kansas wind) and find that I can maintain the aggressive posture for 25-30 mile rides solo at the 17-18mph overall average (slightly hilly to rolling hills). With 1 water bottle, aerobars, and seatpack with stuff inside it weighs in at 24lbs.

So.

Any recommendations or thoughts on the Ridley vs Altamira or Gran Fondo? My main concern is the Ridley reputation. Doing some research indicates it's a rock solid company making great bikes. Same for Fuji.

Is there anything about these bikes that should worry me? Anyone know the weights of these bikes? I'm ready to test ride all three and go with whichever I like the best.

thoughts?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I can speak highly for the Fuji's. I have a 2012 Altamira and it has been a rock solid bike. tough as nails, responsive, well built. A set of 25cm tires give the Altamira a really smooth ride as well. The Gran Fonda should be smoother, a little more stable and slightly less responsive in handling. This is because of the longer wheelbase. I use my Altamira for both short, faster rides and long distance as well. I set the bike up different for each. 

For sub 60 mile rides I drop the bars down on the fork tube and give the seat (Cobb V Flow) and slight front down position and it's great in the drops. But after about 60-80 miles the pressure on my hands, arm, shoulders starts to be a problem so for longer rides (century to 600k) I bring the bars to the top position and level out the seat. In this configuration the drops are a little less comfortable, but I can ride much longer. For a 400k ride, my Altamira weighed 29 lbs loaded with 4 bottles, batteries for lighting and phone, back up lights, 4 tubes, rain gear etc. The bike handled great. The Oval components have proven to be heavy, sturdy and well made. The Oval 330 wheels come in a 2200 gm but after about 4000 miles have not gone out of true and still roll great. I've bunny hoped train tracks and speed bumps, ridden off of curbs and they hold up. The Altamira seems to excel at going up and down, when climbing it puts every bit of force to the rear wheel and when rolling down hills, even at 40+ mph, delivers a secure and confident ride. 

Mine is a 2012 SE (Hi-Mod) frame, FC330 fork, Oval wheels, crank(rebranded FSA Gossemer) and brakes, 105 drivetrain. The Fuji house cables turned out to be Jagwire parts, including compression less brake cables. I found this out when I went to my LBS for a brake upgrade and planned on cables and pads. The LBS pulled back the Fuji covers on the brake cables and discovered that there was no reason to install Jagwire cables because that was exactly what was already installed. Some scotch bright on the brake surfaces and pads did wonders.

Performance also had some 2012 Scattante Carbon, Ultegra Di2 bikes for $1999 which seemed like a killer deal. Not sure if they are still around, been a few months.

Ride the bikes, see what fits best out of the box. The Altamira is long for their sizing. The long reach fits be perfectly while many other 52cm bikes were great on height but cramped in reach to the bars.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had a Ridley X-Fire and a Fuji Norcom Straight. I still have the Fuji... I just wasn't too impressed with Ridley's fit and finish. It was a decent riding bike, but the paint was questionable and some of the design was a little frustrating (no where for water to go if it got into the frame... On a cross bike!).

The Fuji on the other hand is a really pretty bike! The brake setup is insane, but that's par for the course on TT bikes with hidden and integrated this and that. It rides really well and for what it is supposed to be, it does it very nicely. It's super slippery and has a decent ride (I've done 30mi+ training rides on it). I don't even have the top end Norcom either. I got the one with the Rival build. Their in house Oval brand isn't too bad. The wheels are more than adequate as a training set and the bars and extensions are quite functional. The saddle was garbage, but that's a really personal thing and I've replaced stock saddles on almost every bike I've owned.

All in all, I'd be more inclined to get another Fuji vs a Ridley.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Guod said:


> I've had a Ridley X-Fire and a Fuji Norcom Straight. I still have the Fuji... I just wasn't too impressed with Ridley's fit and finish. It was a decent riding bike, but the paint was questionable and some of the design was a little frustrating (no where for water to go if it got into the frame... On a cross bike!).
> 
> The Fuji on the other hand is a really pretty bike! The brake setup is insane, but that's par for the course on TT bikes with hidden and integrated this and that. It rides really well and for what it is supposed to be, it does it very nicely. It's super slippery and has a decent ride (I've done 30mi+ training rides on it). I don't even have the top end Norcom either. I got the one with the Rival build. Their in house Oval brand isn't too bad. The wheels are more than adequate as a training set and the bars and extensions are quite functional. The saddle was garbage, but that's a really personal thing and I've replaced stock saddles on almost every bike I've owned.
> 
> All in all, I'd be more inclined to get another Fuji vs a Ridley.



Just to add one more bit of info:
Fuji has lifetime frame warranty where as ridley has 5 years warranty.
Per me Ridley looks better but more expensive at $2400 where as Fuji gran fondo performance exclusive is at $1900.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

I would take the fuji over the Ridley, noe if it was comparing the ridley helium sl vs the altamira, I would pick the ridley.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

What did you get? I really like my Ridley Excalibur.


----------

